# Probably a dumb question but...



## MikeyC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi All,

This is probably going to sound really daft to most of you but bear with me.

I'm looking to get into the sport and I've seen an older bike that looks like it will do the business, it's a Giant Escaper and has RST forks - oh and it's purple.

I looked at the giant website but I can't seem to find this model, the only escaper bike they seem to sell look like commuter bikes.

Has anyone heard of this model before? - if so does anyone know if they are any good?

Any response would be appreciated

Thanks

Mike


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

what components is the bike running, and what is the frame material? on most of giant's "named" bikes (and by name, i mean it isnt a few letters followed by a set of numbers), they usually share similar geometries and for the most part, are all the same frames.

i used to ride 2 lower end giants with suspension forks: giant boulder and giant atx840. both of which i found decent. frame geometry was acceptable on the boulder and the ride was nice on both bikes. my only grip with them was weight.

but if you're merely getting into it and are completely new, any half decent ride will do the trick. it's great to learn on, and you can always get something else later on if it develops into a passion.

as long as the price is right, i dont see why u shouldnt get that bike!


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Do a Google search. An Escaper seems to be a European named Mtn bike. Try a search on the mtn bike forum (click the link in ths top right of the gray bar above)


----------



## MikeyC (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, had a look at the bike last night

Other than escaper written on it, it has aluminium performance series written on the frame.

The forks are RST 381 B and the gears / cranks etc are shimano STX 21 gear with SRT 400 grip shift.

it seems ok and is only going to cost me £35 - $65 so thats not too bad in my book.

I've tried to post a picture as well


----------

